# χώρος, κρατιέμαι έξω από τη λογική : δυο φράσεις ή λέξεις που δεν μπορώ να μεταφράσω



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2016)

From an excerpt about a Greek singer called Alkinoos Ioannides:-
Εκείνο που αμέσως συνειδητοποίησε ήταν η επιθυμία του να κάνει μόνο αυτά που πραγματικά τον εκφράζουν. Ξέρει πως ο *χώρος* έχει δυσκολίες, φροντίζουν να του το υπενθυμίζουν οι φίλοι γύρω του. Ξέρει επίσης ότι ο δεύτερος δίσκος του πιθανόν να μην κάνει τις υψηλές πωλήσεις του πρώτου. Θέλει όμως να *κρατηθεί έξω από αυτή τη λογική.
Α*. ΒΛΑΒΙΑΝΟΥ.
Οι δυο φράσεις ή λέξεις που δεν μπορώ να μεταφράσω είναι 'χώρος' σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα και 'κρατηθεί έξω από αυτή τη λογική'.:down:


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Ξέρει πως ο *χώρος* έχει δυσκολίες ...



He knows that _the music industry*_ presents difficulties...

μουσική βιομηχανία (μουσική και βιομηχανία, απαίσια σύμφραση)

*χώρος*: [...] 2. (μτφ.) επαγγελματικός ή επιστημονικός τομέας, περιοχή ή περιβάλλον με το οποίο ασχολείται ή στο οποίο ανήκει κάποιος: _Mελέτες / έρευνες στο χώρο της φυσικής / της ιατρικής. Πολιτικός που ανήκει στον κεντρώο / στον προοδευτικό / στο συντηρητικό χώρο. Ονόματα γνωστά στον πολιτικό / στο λογοτεχνικό / *στον καλλιτεχνικό χώρο*._



Theseus said:


> Θέλει όμως να *κρατηθεί έξω από αυτή τη λογική. *



But he wants to _keep away from_ _that way of thinking_ (i.e. to avoid thinking about record sales and such, and measuring his music accomplishments by numbers and money).

*κρατώ*: [...] 4. διατηρώ κτ. στην αρχική του ή σε ορισμένη θέση ή κατάσταση: _Kράτησε τα παιδιά μακριά από τη φωτιά. Πρέπει να κρατήσουμε τη φωτιά αναμμένη. Kρατά σταθερή ταχύτητα. H φωτιά κρατάει μακριά τους λύκους. Θα σε κρατήσουμε (στη θέση σου), δε θα απολυθείς. Mη με κρατάς σε αγωνία! Προσπάθησε μάταια να κρατήσει την προσοχή μας._ (έκφρ.) _κρατώ μακριά* κπ. / κτ.

_*μακριά*: [...] κρατώ μακριά κπ. / κτ., τον / το αποφεύγω.

*λογική*: [...] 3. ο τρόπος με τον οποίο σκέφτεται, συλλογίζεται κάποιος: _Kυριαρχείται από (μια) αυστηρή / σιδερένια / στενή / στεγνή ~. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τη ~ σου, γιατί εγώ έχω μια τελείως διαφορετική ~. *Aρνούμαι να μπω σ' αυτή τη λογική.

*_
Here's someone who actually did that, the Irish-Cretan-citizen-of-the-world Musician Ross Daly:



daeman said:


> ...
> «Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να κατεβάσει από το Eshop του site μου www.rossdaly.gr ό,τι θέλει από όλη την δισκογραφία μου εντελώς δωρεάν (εκτός από την τελευταία μου έκδοση “The Other Side” που διατίθεται από το site CDBaby). Πήρα την απόφαση αυτή γιατί θέλω να έχουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν άμεση *πρόσβαση στη μουσική μου χωρίς καθόλου να μπαίνουν στη μέση τα οικονομικά*.
> 
> Έχω σιχαθεί, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, την όλη εμπορική πλευρά της δισκογραφίας αλλά εξακολουθώ να αγαπάω το αντικείμενο και να θέλω να το μοιραστώ με τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Μόνο με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορέσω να συνεχίζω να χαίρομαι την δισκογραφία και αυτό έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη σημασία για μένα από τα όποια χρήματα.»
> ...



Musician with a capital initial, because actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks, Daeman! The dictionaries I have did not help me in these two instances. Χώρος here has a meaning that is very specific here. And the phrase να κρατηθεί έξω από αυτή τη λογική I have now come across elsewhere in this context:-
-Μόνο που η γάτα Μενεγάκη δεν ανακατεύεται σε ξένα χωράφια. Κρατιέται έξω από τηλεοπτικές κόντρες, καθώς γνωρίζει ότι όποιος ανακατεύεται με τα πίτουρα τον τρών' οι κότες.
I can almost translate this now with your help.


----------



## Philip (Sep 18, 2016)

ΧΩΡΟΣ is a very broad term. A page I did way back in 2002 to help my Greek students with translation into English (hope this is helpful): 

ΧΩΡΟΣ: SPACE, PLACE, AREA etc

This useful Greek word has no single English equivalent. Stavropoulos (Oxford Greek - English learner's dictionary) gives a good outline of the senses and equivalents: space, room, area, place, ground, precincts, in the more physical sense, and domain in the metaphorical sense of αρμοδιότητα, although it is not easy to see why στο χώρο της οικονομίας ("in the area of finance") should come under the first section and στο χώρο της ιατρικής ("in the domain of medicine") under the second. Note also that field would appear to be a possible translation of χώρος in both of these examples, although it is not given as an equivalent.

We may distinguish between, at one end of the scale, a "literal" sense of physical area or place, and at the other, a metaphorical sense of field or area of activity. Consider the phrases ωράριο λειτουργίας των αρχαιολογικών χώρων and Υπάρχουν προβλήματα στον αγροτικό χώρο . The first refers to pieces of land with clear boundaries - archaeological sites -, while the second does not refer to the land itself, but to the sector of the economy - the area of agriculture. In this second sense, an English translation or an English equivalent text might well have no word at all corresponding to χώρος: cf στο χώρο των ΜΜΕ in/among the media. In going from Greek to English, one tactic a translator should consider with this word is to leave it out. Conversely, in going from English to Greek, one might be inclined to insert the word. 

There are two common structures in Greek: (i) to follow χώρος with a noun in the genitive indicating the activity which takes place there: 
χώρος φόρτωσης loading point (e.g. for cars onto a ferry), luggage space (e.g. at the back of an estate car); 
χώρος άθλησης sports facility; sports ground;
χώρος εργασίας (and εργασιακός χώρος) workplace; 
χώρος άσκησης practice ground, training ground; 
χώροι υποδοχής reception centres (e.g. for refugees)
χώρος οχημάτων vehicle deck, car deck (on ferry). 

(ii) to precede χώρος with an adjective:
αρχαιολογικοί χώροι archaeological sites; 
βοηθητικοί χώροι storage space, utility room(s) (e.g. in a house or flat, the garage, scullery, cellar, outhouses, airing cupboards, the πατάρι - a cupboard-like space over the bathroom - , αποθήκη etc); 
κλειστός χώρος enclosed space, indoor;
ενοικιαζόμενοι χώροι rented premises. 

English has to use more specific terms in both sets of expressions; these terms include not only the words given in Stavropoulos, but a wider set, which it is not possible to predict or invent - one just has to know them, or research them.

Examples where omission is possible or arguably desirable in English (taken from the transcripts of Greek government press briefings or other Greek texts - translations are mine - PK):

επαναφορά της ηρεμίας στον χώρο των σχολείων the return of calm to the schools
δεν υπήρξε πάντα στον χώρο της Αντιπολίτευσης η απαραίτητη ψυχραιμία the Opposition did not always show the necessary calm.
επιχειρηματία του χώρου του λιανεμπορίου retailer
το ρόλο που η Ελλάδα μπορεί να παίξει στον χώρο των Βαλκανίων the role Greece can play in the Balkans - notice the difference here (difficult to capture in English) between χώρο and περιοχή. The latter would refer to the geographical area of the Balkans; the former is more abstract and sees the Balkans not so much as a geographical entity as a field of action. In English, area covers both senses, but in this context would be taken as having primarily geographical reference.

An example where omission seems obligatory in English:

στελέχη ανήκοντα στον κυβερνητικό χώρο government officials (you cannot say officials from the area of the government; at the most you might say officials from the government side, with side contrasting government and opposition)

Now try to find English equivalents for these expressions:

1. συγκεντρωσείς που γίνονται σε δημόσιους χώρους
2. ... η Ελλάδα να ενισχύσει τη θέση της στον διεθνή χώρο
3. παραβιάσεις του ελληνικού εναέριου και θαλάσσιου χώρου
4. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος εδώ, για να τα συζητούμε
5. ... σε έναν τόσο ευαίσθητο χώρο, όπως είναι ο χώρος της εκπαίδευσης
6. τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν στο χώρο της υγείας


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2016)

...
Superb! Deserves a special badge, wholeheartedly added to your excellent post, Philip. :)

I'd gladly make a separate thread of this, with your permission, of course.


That's why I went for the specific "music industry" in my previous post, because it looked like a feat to add more general translations of that "χώρος". I started to but floundered along the way, after adding a couple of them and realizing that this field is too wide to cover in one quick go. Thank you for this timely lifeline.

Η συνέχεια για τη λέξη «χώρος» μεταφέρθηκε στο νέο νήμα: *χώρος*.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 18, 2016)

Daeman, you didn't flounder. You made things much easier. Your efforts, so far as my opinion counts, couldn't have been better.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Daeman, you didn't flounder. You made things much easier. Your efforts, so far as my opinion counts, couldn't have been better.



You're too kind, Theseus. I may be good at tactics, more or less (particularly hit and run) but strategy is not my strong point, yet. But I'm studying in a great school, the Lexiacademy. 

~ The sorcerer's apprentice and daemon, a wannabe wizard (hopefully not Rincewind)

"Από μικρόθεν μου έλεγε ο γέρων ο παππούς μου 
παιδίν μου μάθε γράμματα και ωσάν εσέναν έχει."


----------



## Philip (Sep 19, 2016)

Good evening Daeman!

Very nice of you to say so. Please do.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2016)

Philip said:


> Good evening Daeman!
> 
> ... Please do.



Been there, done that, spun the thread to prove it: *χώρος*. 

A very pleasant evening to you and thanks again.


----------

